# SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound



## andinger (29. Juli 2009)

*SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

Hi @ all!

Ich weiß momentan wirklich nicht weiter und hoffe hier Hilfe zu finden. 

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe meine Grafikkarte (Gainware Gforce 9400 GT - 512MB) korrekt via SPDIF Kabel mit meinem Mainboard (Asrock G-LAN - Sound on Board - Realtek 662 Chip) verbunden.

HDMI Kabel (15m) direkt über HDMI Ausgang an GraKa mit Phillips LCD Fernseher verbunden, Bild bzw. Dual Mode alles Prima, nur:

Ich bekomme keinen Sound über das HDMI zum LCD!

Ich habe:

Beiliegenden Treiber der GraKa installiert, hier bekomme ich dann nur ein kontinuierliches "Knacksen" über das HDMI beim LCD Fernseher raus.

Dann habe ich mir heute den aktuellen 190.xxx Treiber von Nvidida geladen. Nach installation kommt gar kein Sound am LCD an.

Mein SPDIF ist als Lautstärkenregler aktivert und sichtbar, aber ausgegraut. 

Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter...zumal ich den Sound schon mal erfolgreich auf dem LCD hatte (bevor ich den XP Prof. Rechner aufgrund von Festplattendefekt neu aufgesetzt habe). 

Den erfolgreichen Sound konnte ich damals ganz einfach testen, indem ich den Schieberegler der Lautstärke anklickte um den Typischen Signalsound zu erhalten.

Mediaplayer 11 habe ich ebenfalls auf Sound via SPDIF eingestellt, kommt jedoch nichts an.

Treiber sowohl von Board Realtek Sound als auch GraKa sind auf aktuellem Stand!

Hat jemand noch eine Idee was ich machen/Einstellen kann???

THX for Support

Andi


----------



## chris070 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

Spdif als Standard Audiogerät ausgewählt?


----------



## andinger (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

Wo genau kann ich SPDIF als Standard definieren? In den Audioeinstellungen direkt oder im Mediaplayer selbst?

Im Player selbst habe ich die Ausgabe via SPIF aktiviert.


----------



## chris070 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

In der Windows Systemsteuerung


----------



## andinger (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

SPDIF kann hier als Standard gar nicht ausgewählt werden (siehe anhängenden Screenshot), ist aber wie zu sehen ist vorhanden, nur halt ausgegraut...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

kannst du im mixermneü links oben bei "optionen" denn spdif wählen? oder mach mal nen rechtsklick auf das lautsprechersymbol rechts unten bei der uhrzeit in windows, ob es dann geht.

an sich müßte aber sound ankommen, wiel spdif nicht deaktiviert is... hast du sicher das kabel intern korrekt verbunden?


und die karte hat auch nen echten HDMI-ausgang, da is also kein adpater im spiel?


----------



## andinger (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

Nein, da ist auch keine Auswahl vorhanden, nur Realtek HD input und output...ja, die Karte hat einen eigenen HDMI Ausgang, also kein Adapter im Spiel, Verkabelung hab ich auch nochmal geprüft. Stecker an Karte kann man garnicht falsch stecken und gegenseite: Schwarz = auf GND,  Rot= auf Audio out


----------



## andinger (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

Es ist nicht zu fassen, es geht!

Jetzt hab ich hartnäckigerweise nochmals den 190.xx Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert, nochmals den bei GraKa mitgelieferten 185.06er Treiber installiert, und siehe da, Sound via HDMI funktioniert! 

Ich versteh´s net, überall liest man, "ja unbdingt aktuellen Treiber hier und da...." aber hier hat sich wohl eher das Gegenteil die Oberhand.

Hoffe mal das funzt jetzt alles so wie´s eingestellt ist, jedenfalls nach nem Neustart war der Sound freundlicherweise immer noch da


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

hmm, musst du vlt. in der software, über die du Zb nen film abspielst, erst den digital ausgang wählen?

oder ganz doof: vlt. musst du erst am LCD den HDMI auch für ton aktivieren?


----------



## andinger (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

Eigentlich nicht, am Fernseher ist der Sound auf  Steroausgabe eingestellt, die Optionen im Power DVD scheinen soweit auch zu passen,...nur hab ich aktuell ein neues Problem, dass der Film ruckelt, ..aber da habe ich mal meinen Prozessor in Verdacht, is ein AMD Sempron 3600+ (2000MHZ), dass BR Laufwerk is ein LG 20L, braucht angeblich lt. Manual eine Proz.unterstützung von min. 3200MHZ...


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

power dvd hat doch graka beschleunigung. vielleicht ist die durch das treiber hick hack verloren gegangen.

Ansonsten gilt: Filme laufen etwa ab 2,4 ghz (bei einem c2d flüssig) ich denke dann spätestens ab 2,8 bei deinem.


----------



## andinger (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

Oder hängt es ggf. an der Auflösung? Mein Phillips 37" hat nur "HD Ready"...welche Auflösung sollte ich bzgl. HD Ready in der Nvidia Konfiguration einstellen? Es gibt da so viele Möglichkeiten und im Handbuch sind auch jede menge Auflösungen aufgelistet, aber welche ist die bzg. HD Ready die richtige?! Hier ist unter anderem auf die Rede von einem "SD" Format?!

Link zu TV-Manual:

http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/3/37pfl5322_12/37pfl5322_12_dfu_deu.pdfhttp://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?ctn=37PFL5322/12&slg=de&scy=DE

THX for Info


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

hd ready kannst du bei wikipedia nachschlagen, welche auflösung das hat bzw es gibt da zwei, die benutz werden, je nach gerät...


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*



andinger schrieb:


> Oder hängt es ggf. an der Auflösung? Mein Phillips 37" hat nur "HD Ready"...welche Auflösung sollte ich bzgl. HD Ready in der Nvidia Konfiguration einstellen? Es gibt da so viele Möglichkeiten und im Handbuch sind auch jede menge Auflösungen aufgelistet, aber welche ist die bzg. HD Ready die richtige?! Hier ist unter anderem auf die Rede von einem "SD" Format?!
> 
> Link zu TV-Manual:
> 
> ...



Wenns nur HD Ready sein soll, dann sollte die Auflösung 1280 x 720 betragen, sogennant 720 p


----------



## andinger (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

Hallo nochmal....

So, ich habe heute nochmal als Gegentest den aktuellen Treiber von Nvidia für die 9er Serie installiert, nach Neustart kein Sound, dann wieder alten mitgelieferten Treiber von GraKa installiert, sound wieder da...also ist´s wohl wirklich ein Treiberkonflikt...bin mal gespannt ob sich das mit dem nächsten Treiberrelease gibt...

Was die Auflösung angeht habe ich auf 720p eingestellt, ruckelte zwar immer noch, aber als ich dann im Power DVD den Pfad bzgl. BR auf meine 2. SATA Platte gelegt hatte wurde es mit dem Ruckeln besser... 

Mal gucken, ob ich das letzte bisschen ruckeln auch noch in den Griff bekomme...

Oder...weiß jemand ob es ggf. eine freeware alternative zu Power DVD gibt?


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

Ich weiß nicht, ob er auch Blurays so gut abspielt, aber makrovski und co ist der MPC (HomeCinema) am besten. Alternativ geht noch der MPlayer, aber nur ohne gui (mit gui hat verliert der irgendwie 10-20% leistung. ka warum).

Ich würde ja mal Nvidiasupport anschreiben und nachfragen, was die da empfehlen, wegen der SPDIF ausgabe, würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## andinger (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

Ja, das interessiert mich auch was da das Problem ist...Anfrage an den Support hab ich schon abgeschickt...will schließlich auch mit dem GraKa Treiber Up to date sein...ich gebe Rückinfo, wenn ich ne Rückantwort habe...


----------



## andinger (3. August 2009)

*AW: SPDIF über Grafikkarte zu (HDMI) LCD TV - Kein Sound*

Hallo zusammen

Sooo, nachdem ich nun über ein paar Tage Kontakt mit dem Nvidia Support hatte ist unterm Strich folgendes rausgekommen:

"Abwarten, bis ein neues Treiber Release kommt"

Nachdem ich nun die Treiberversionen durchinstalliert habe bin ich immer nur bei einem Treiber mit Sound:

182.50_geforce_winxp_32bit_english_whql - SOUND!
185.85_desktop_winxp_32bit_international_whql - NO SOUND!
186.18_desktop_winxp_32bit_international_whql - NO SOUND!
190.38_desktop_winxp_32bit_english_whql - NO SOUND!

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob´s dann mit einem neuen Treiber funktioniert,....aber aus dem Bauch raus hab ich da ein schlechtes Gefühl.

Trotzdem muss man dem Nvidia Support ein großes Lob aussprechen. Schnelle Antworten, keine Abschmetter Rückmails, echt Top!


----------

